# thunderbird behoud beleid [solved]

## houtworm

Iedere keer als ik thunderbird opnieuw opgestart heb, zijn mijn instellingen weg van het behoud beleid. Ik weet ff niet hoe je dat in het engels noemt, vandaar dat ik het hier vraag.

Dus van de instellingen van een map kan ik opgeven hoe de berichten bewaard moeten worden. Van sommige mappen hoeft dat maar 3 dagen te zijn, maar na opnieuw opstarten staat daar weer gewoon [x]serverinstellingen

Heeft iemand een idee hoe ik deze instellingen permanent kan maken?

Ik gebruik nu nog thunderbird 1.0.5.10 omdat er dingen fout gingen met 2.0

----------

## garo

 *houtworm wrote:*   

> Iedere keer als ik thunderbird opnieuw opgestart heb, zijn mijn instellingen weg van het behoud beleid. Ik weet ff niet hoe je dat in het engels noemt, vandaar dat ik het hier vraag.

 

Ik gebruik zelf geen thunderbird dus ik weet het niet. Als niemand anders het weet hier, gebruik dan de term "configuration settings" op de eng-talige fora.

----------

## houtworm

Nou ik heb zoiets al eens gezocht zonder succes

Ik heb het toch maar bij forums.mozillazine.org gepost.

Bedankt voor de reactie!

----------

## houtworm

Probleem is opgelost door het deleten van de localstore.rdf file

Die was blijkbaar corrupt.

----------

